# Midnight game in Cobb county GA



## Aeson (Mar 23, 2004)

I am still looking for players for my Saturday Star Wars game. This is for another in my group who is starting a game on Friday evenings. It is in the Midnight campaign setting. Midnight is a dark fantasy setting. For more details you can contact me at battana@yahoo.com or the DM at redknightspecial@icqmail.com


----------

